# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Lindje e vonuar (over due date)

## Lelab

Pershendetje,
Do deshiroja te dija nga ndonje mjek apo dhe nga experiance e nenave ne forum apo cdokush qe mund te kete njohuri ne lidhje me lindjen e vonuar te bebit, pra nese kane kaluar 40 jave, e cila llogaritet si due date dhe femija akoma nuk ka lindur, pra a ka rrezik qe femija te mos jete mire, a nenkupton qe dicka eshte jo ne rregull me gruan e cila eshte shtatzane, dhe kur mund te fillohet lindja e detyruar, (induce birth), dhe nese realizohet lindja e detyruar a ka probleme per nenen dhe femijen?
Me respekt

----------


## Blue_sky

Sa eshte femija me vonese? Ke konsultuar mjeke gjinekologe? Te kane folur per lindje te induktuar artificialisht?

----------


## Lelab

> Sa eshte femija me vonese? Ke konsultuar mjeke gjinekologe? Te kane folur per lindje te induktuar artificialisht?


Shtatzania eshte ne javen e 41, Mjeket gjinekologe (jashte shqiperise) te shpjegojne qe shtatzania mund te shkoje deri ne javen e 42, dhe deri ne kete kohe ata nuk bejne ndonje nderhyrje per lindje te induktuar,
Por me sa kam lexuar dhe degjuar qe ne shqiperi mjeket nuk te lene te arrish javen e 42, por applikojne lindjen e induktuar sapo ke kaluar javen e 40 (due date).

----------


## Blue_sky

Zakonisht deri ne 2 jave mbas/para dates te percaktuar eshte normale(pra lindja normale quhet nese hyn ne intervalin 38-42 javor).Gjate kesaj kohe shko tek mjeku dhe kerkoji te kontrolloje rrahjen e zemres te femijes 1 here ose 2 here ne jave, mund t'i kerkosh te beje dhe nje ekzaminim ultratingujsh i cili sheh lengun amniotik perreth femijes, plus normalisht duhet te vazhdosh te ndjesh femijen duke levizur. Nganjehere mund te bejne dhe ndonje kontroll te cerviksit. Pra ne kete forme sigurohesh qe cdogje eshte ok me femijen.

Mbasi te kalosh dy javet atehere mund te egzistojne rreziqe qe mund te demtojne femijen, psh stres fetal i cili vjen ngaqe femija eshte rritur shume dhe lindja eshte me e zorshme gje qe mund te shkaktoje ulje te oksigjenit, renie te rrahjeve te zemres etj.

Se ca bejne ne Shqiperi nuk e di mgjth ajo qe me habit eshte sesa jane ne gjendje atje te percaktojne kohen egzakte te lindjes te femijes, jane aq te afte ne egzaminim pelviku? Ne sonograme? Mah... mgjth ne vendin tend, meqe qenke dhe jashte, do te te keshilloja te ndiqje instruksionet e mjekut gjinekolog te vendit ku banon.

----------


## Lelab

> Zakonisht deri ne 2 jave mbas/para dates te percaktuar eshte normale(pra lindja normale quhet nese hyn ne intervalin 38-42 javor).Gjate kesaj kohe shko tek mjeku dhe kerkoji te kontrolloje rrahjen e zemres te femijes 1 here ose 2 here ne jave, mund t'i kerkosh te beje dhe nje ekzaminim ultratingujsh i cili sheh lengun amniotik perreth femijes, plus normalisht duhet te vazhdosh te ndjesh femijen duke levizur. Nganjehere mund te bejne dhe ndonje kontroll te cerviksit. Pra ne kete forme sigurohesh qe cdogje eshte ok me femijen.
> 
> Mbasi te kalosh dy javet atehere mund te egzistojne rreziqe qe mund te demtojne femijen, psh stres fetal i cili vjen ngaqe femija eshte rritur shume dhe lindja eshte me e zorshme gje qe mund te shkaktoje ulje te oksigjenit, renie te rrahjeve te zemres etj.
> 
> Se ca bejne ne Shqiperi nuk e di mgjth ajo qe me habit eshte sesa jane ne gjendje atje te percaktojne kohen egzakte te lindjes te femijes, jane aq te afte ne egzaminim pelviku? Ne sonograme? Mah... mgjth ne vendin tend, meqe qenke dhe jashte, do te te keshilloja te ndiqje instruksionet e mjekut gjinekolog te vendit ku banon.


Shume faleminderit, Shkoj cdo dite per te kontrolluar rrahjet e zemres se femijes dhe deri tani duket gjithcka normale, por sa me shume kohe kalon me shume merak behem,

----------

